# The incredible 17,000 mile high seas voyage from Caernarfon in tiny trawler revealed



## Supercargo (Mar 15, 2014)

https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/incredible-17000-mile-high-seas-16073447


----------

